# Ethernet ports on Router



## lemley98 (Mar 19, 2012)

3 of the 4 ethernet ports on my router are acting up, #2 was working then i moved the wire to test #3 and #4 and they were not doing anything, then when i put it back in #2 i can't seem to get it working for my cameras now? That's the blue wire. The black one #1 goes to another Router in my garage and it's lit up and working fine. What can i do? Thanks


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

I am going to assume the router/modem with the issue is the primary router.

Also, is this the provider's router/modem that you rent?

Do you still have wifi ?

Reset the router / modem together, wait 30 sec and turn back on.

I would try a different Ethernet cable.

Do the lights come on the ports that are not working when you put make the connection to that port?

Possible resetting the unit to factory setting might work.

If those ports still do not work you need a new router.

Looks like a Netgear Nighthawk ac1900 ?


----------



## lemley98 (Mar 19, 2012)

This is my own Router (Netgear) , i got #2 port working but 3 and 4 not doing anything? Can two be working and two not? If i factory reset would i have to set the whole thing up again?


----------



## gthomas785 (Mar 22, 2021)

could it be a problem with the cable and not the ports? the blue one looks like it's been yanked too many times.


----------



## neil86 (Oct 13, 2018)

Yes ports can go bad. The cable termination looks sub-par, may want to terminate again or replace cable. Do you get any link lights on the ports with the cable connected to them? Have you tried plugging other devices into those ports and seeing if they connect fine? Try rebooting the device first if you have not, unplug for a bit then plug back in.


----------



## icerabbit (8 mo ago)

Did you have a lightning storm recently? 

I have lost a few routers's ethernet ports in severe weather / lightning storms, with the unit plugged into a voltage regulated UPS and a lightning surge protector on the cable co line outside.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

lemley98 said:


> This is my own Router (Netgear) , i got #2 port working but 3 and 4 not doing anything? Can two be working and two not? If i factory reset would i have to set the whole thing up again?


Yes.

So I would suggest changing the blue cable with a quality cable, and see if that cures the port issue first. 

Have you updated the software recently?


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

CRC contact cleaner and lubricant.

Dust, dirt and corrosion can be the culprits. Try cleaning the plug and socket with CRC.

Also, swap out the Ethernet cables as that can be an issue with intermittent connections.


----------



## lemley98 (Mar 19, 2012)

1 and 2 is working, tried hooking my lap top on 3 and 4 with a short wire and nothing ,i can't even get a light on like 1 and 2 have. Should the light be on when it is working?


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

lemley98 said:


> 1 and 2 is working, tried hooking my lap top on 3 and 4 with a short wire and nothing ,i can't even get a light on like 1 and 2 have. Should the light be on when it is working?


 Yes


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Is the unit still under warranty?


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

IF, you can't get the other ports to work, or unit is out of warranty, or resetting settings, new software, nothing works...

You can get "Something" like this to connect to the port that does work.









Amazon.com: TP-Link TL-SG105 | 5 Port Gigabit Unmanaged Ethernet Network Switch, Ethernet Splitter | Plug & Play | Fanless Metal Design | Shielded Ports | Traffic Optimization | Limited Lifetime Protection


Amazon.com: TP-Link TL-SG105 | 5 Port Gigabit Unmanaged Ethernet Network Switch, Ethernet Splitter | Plug & Play | Fanless Metal Design | Shielded Ports | Traffic Optimization | Limited Lifetime Protection



www.amazon.com


----------



## lemley98 (Mar 19, 2012)

Steve2444 said:


> IF, you can't get the other ports to work, or unit is out of warranty, or resetting settings, new software, nothing works...
> 
> You can get "Something" like this to connect to the port that does work.
> 
> ...


OK i'll do that. Thanks Steve


----------



## Fish_Stick (Feb 28, 2017)

Not going to fix your port 3 and 4 issue but you mention port 1 goes to another router in the garage. How is your network setup because this could also be causing some other internal issues. How is the garage router configured? Bridge mode or did you just connect it? This could cause issues since both modems would be assigning IPs.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Fish_Stick said:


> Not going to fix your port 3 and 4 issue but you mention port 1 goes to another router in the garage. How is your network setup because this could also be causing some other internal issues. How is the garage router configured? Bridge mode or did you just connect it? This could cause issues since both modems would be assigning IPs.


Agreed - but that would not cause the Ethernet lights from lighting up - it would just make the conflicting devices not connect.

If OP has 1&2 working - then OP should try plugging the computer in one of those - thus the wire and computer are just fine and the issue is in the router. Seems as if OP hasn't narrowed it down, yet.

OP - Did you spray the sockets and plugs yet? If you did and that was no help ->> take one known good connection, let's say whatever is connected to E1 - remove it and see if it works on E2 - then do the same with E3 and E4. If all of them worked with one known good device - then the router is just fine. Next step is to test each of the Ethernet cables using that one known good device and any of the ports (since you know they are good). After the wires are tested good you can hook up other devices. If they don't work, use a different device on the same line - as it could be your devices got hammered by power faults.

Good luck.


----------



## lemley98 (Mar 19, 2012)

Domo said:


> Agreed - but that would not cause the Ethernet lights from lighting up - it would just make the conflicting devices not connect.
> 
> If OP has 1&2 working - then OP should try plugging the computer in one of those - thus the wire and computer are just fine and the issue is in the router. Seems as if OP hasn't narrowed it down, yet.
> 
> ...


Yes i tested 1 and 2 ports with my lap top ,they work. When i try 3 or 4 with the lap top . Nothing no light no connection. No i did not spray yet. Just spray with Air duster?


----------



## Fish_Stick (Feb 28, 2017)

Digging into the manual a bit you can actually disable the ports. This would be a setting to check. Login to the router and navigate to advanced > setup > LAN Switch. Check that all of the ports are set to active.


----------



## lemley98 (Mar 19, 2012)

I bet that's it. Hate to sound stupid but how do you log into the router?


----------



## Fish_Stick (Feb 28, 2017)

From Netgear:
1. Launch an Internet browser from a computer or mobile device that is connected to the network.
2. Type Router Login & Setup | NETGEAR or Router Login & Setup | NETGEAR.
A login window opens.
3. Enter the user name and password.
The user name is admin. The default password is password. The user name and password are case-sensitive.

If this is a cable owned box though they probably changed the login name and password. Look for a sticker on the unit that has router login settings or something similar.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

lemley98 said:


> Yes i tested 1 and 2 ports with my lap top ,they work. When i try 3 or 4 with the lap top . Nothing no light no connection. No i did not spray yet. Just spray with Air duster?


Use CRC contact cleaner and lubricant - spray both socket and plugs, then insert and remove a few times...


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Worth it to plug your router into a good UPS if you haven't already.


----------



## IvanSmo (6 mo ago)

That blue cable looks in poor condition, and I would go in that direction - try with another ethernet cable and see if it helps.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

Forget the router and get a bridge. Keeps the camera traffic off the rest of the network. 
It is all the same network just the high volume traffic from the cameras is kept away from the data. Used these all the time when we had a PLC and a monitoring network trying to work together.


----------

